# Batería Gel en vez de Batería Ácido



## cristiantuerca (Abr 3, 2014)

Buenos días compañeros del Foro. 

Mi duda es la siguiente: Tengo una moto china (esas 110cc) y su batería está quedando sin carga, lo cual es normal (creo) pues hace 5 años la tengo funcionando.

Revisando precios en el mercado he encontrado que una batería ácido-plomo 12v 5Ah con mantenimiento, como la que trae de fábrica, cuesta aprox. $290 (pesos argentinos). Mientras que una batería de gel 12v 7Ah cuesta aprox. $170 (pesos argentinos)

¿Habría alguna razón por la cual NO se pueda usar una batería de gel en una moto? ¿Existe alguna diferencia para la carga de baterías de ácido y baterías de gel?

Adjunto la foto de la batería de gel a la que me refiero.


----------



## wilmerjavier (Abr 3, 2014)

hola saludes a todos, hola amigo te recomiendo la bateria de acido, ya que la de gel por que su electrolito es gel, la accion de carga y descarga genera tempetatura, tambien si el clima es calido y si sumas el calor del motor de la moto, el resultado es que se seque el gel y se cristalice y como consecuencia deja de funcionar, y tenes que comprar otra, entonces $170 mas 170 = 340 pesos, sale mas caro..... si les das mantenimiento a las de gel, (por que si le quitas la cubierta a la batteria de gel te daras de cuenta que tienen para darle servicio) le echas acido con densidad de 700 ya no funcionan por que al cristalisarse el gel este cubre las celdas de plomo, y ya no funciona, las baterias de acido, la densidad del acido es de 1250

Las baterias de acido son por lo general translucidas, se pueden ver las celdas de plomo para chequear su estado, las de gel sirven para alarmas, circuitos electronicos, carros de juguetes que conducen los niños, en fin las baterias de gel sirven para un ambiente fresco y sin temperaturas altas.....


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2014)

Hola cristiantuerca:

Si te fijas, la batería de gel tiene los contactos más delgados que las de plomo-ácido.

Eso es porque las de plomo-ácido aportan una corriente máxima mayor. Por eso tienen los contactos preparados para tornillos.

Tengo dos motos de 110 cc.  que vienen con baterías de plomo-ácido de solo 3 Amperios y son capaces de mover desahogadamente el motor de arranque.

Es por eso: Porque están preparadas para proporcionar muy fuertes corrientes en cortocircuito.

Esa es la diferencia.

Sin embargo: Si no se van a utilizar para arrancar con el motor de arranque: Se pueden sustituir por las de plomo-gel e incluso por las de Niquel-Cadmio, si es que todavía encuentras alguna.

Las de Niquel-Cadmio a mi me han durado hasta 30 años o más sin necesidad de cambiarlas = Ideal para una moto que tenga pata de arranque.

Las de Niquel Metal-Hidruro tienen el defecto, respecto a las de Niquel-Cadmio antiguas; que no resisten la corriente de carga destinada a las de Plomo-ácido. Como las pongas en lugar de aquellas, se calientan y explotan.


----------



## cristiantuerca (Abr 16, 2014)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas! Efectivamente, estuve investigando un poco y he visto que las baterías de gel para alarmas no son adecuadas para el arranque de la moto (ya que en ese momento circula una gran corriente) Sin embargo se podrían utilizar para motos de competición/calle sin burro de arranque, para alimentar el circuito de luces o CDI por ejemplo. Gracias y espero que esta información ayude a alguien más el día de mañana. Saludos


----------

